# Mapping Resources > Mapping Elements >  CSUAC available anywhere?

## JFJohnny5

It seems the only place to grab the CSUAC collection for DD3 is the gmsparlor or gm syndicate. Both of which are down. And near as I can tell, have been down for the last 4 months. I had the CSUAC files about a year ago. Lost em when I had to redo my PC, and now can't find em again. Does anyone know where I can download the collection?

----------


## delgondahntelius

I believe there are some here:
http://www.mapventures.com/freebies.html

I dunno if it is all of them, hope that helps

----------


## RobA

I've got them from a about 2 years ago.

In total it is quite large, and I don' have the web space to transfer them.  Any talk on the dundjinni forums on what the status of CSUAC is?

-Rob A>

----------


## Gamerprinter

I personally know the guys who run Gamemaster Syndicate, who are the creators of the CSUAC - Kepli (member here) is a member as well.

(I shared their booth as a vendor for GENCON 07)

Two things I heard - Kepli was helping them redesign their website, and I don't know the current status on that.

The second thing is the guy who runs GS, just got himself a new management job in DC, that is eating up all his free time. So he's been behind on his own GS projects too.

He hinted to me, that it would be a few months to fix, but that was in October, so I'm not sure what's currently going on...  :Confused:

----------


## GM's Apprentice

Gamerprinter, it's a little more complicated than that, but the CSUAC files for DJ are up again at my site.  Within the week, the FM8 versions will also be up.  I'm afraid that the CC3 versions are a little more problematic and won't be returning for a while yet.

On the plus side, I'm about to add almost 5000 new symbols to the collection over the next couple of months.

gmsapprentice.com

----------


## RPMiller

That is awesome! Please make sure that you post to our News forum when it is available.
http://www.cartographersguild.com/forumdisplay.php?f=34

----------


## GM's Apprentice

The Fractal Mapper 8 version of the CSUAC is now ready at https://gmsapprentice.com

(Registration is required)


RPMiller:  I'm afraid that I do not have permissions to post threads in that forum.

----------


## Robbie

I just added you to the Industry Pro group, AND I copied yoru post over to the News Forum.

For future items such as this you can utilize the news forum properly now  :Wink:

----------


## Gamerprinter

We need a community leader to give GMs Apprentice "Industry Pro Status", so he can post in the News thread. GMs Apprentice is Gamemasters Syndicate and creator of the CSUAC - I know this for a fact.

Thanx.

----------


## RobA

GP - Looks like you got beat by 2 minutes on that post  :Razz: 

-Rob A>

----------


## GM's Apprentice

Thanks everyone!

----------


## Chris Hodge

> The Fractal Mapper 8 version of the CSUAC is now ready at https://gmsapprentice.com


Im getting an error message when trying to use your link. Any news?

----------


## Bogie

I believe the CSUAC has been gone for a long time.  If you are looking for the fractal mapper art, I think you may be out of luck.  If you are looking for the png and jpg art that originated at DundJinni Forums it is still all there but you would have to wade thru 7 years of postings.   Since 2009 other members of DJ Forums have been archiving the art on a monthly basis.  There is about 2 to 3 years worth of archives available at their site on Mediafire.   http://www.mediafire.com/?hk81fcyp5aq48

If you want to see the original postings about this there are 20 pages of updates on DundJinni here:  http://www.dundjinni.com/forums/foru...TID=11001&PN=3 

Hope you can find what you are looking for.  Welcome to the Guild!

----------


## Mark Oliva

> Im getting an error message when trying to use your link. Any news?


Only the CC3 version of the CSUAC is unavailable at present (Efforts are being made to change that.)

The FM8 version is available at the authorized mirror site:

http://www.vintyri.org

The Dundjinni version is available at the authorized mirror site:

http://www.halegaming.com/

----------


## Bogie

Thanks Mark, I forgot about that.

----------

